# Reading > Who Said That? >  my sig

## mr.mata

what poet said the quote in my sig? try and guess  :Tongue:

----------


## bazarov

Edgar Allan Poe - A Silence

Can I have a cookie?

----------


## mr.mata

yea probably too easy

----------

